# spade lug attachment



## Enriquillo007

Spade lug attachment.

Mi intento: ¿Acoplamiento de pala?

Es sobre equipos electrónicos.


----------



## azarashi

¿Nos podrías dar contexto?


----------



## gengo

This is a spade connector.  They come in male and female types.  But without context, we don't know if "attachment" refers to a tangible part or to the action of attaching the spade lug.


----------



## k-in-sc

Or these. Maybe it just means the cable ends in a spade connector.


----------



## azarashi

Then you can say "conector eléctrico" in Spanish...


----------



## k-in-sc

azarashi said:


> Then you can say "conector eléctrico" in Spanish...


That's too general.


----------



## gengo

azarashi said:


> Then you can say "conector eléctrico" in Spanish...



That seems less precise than the English, since there are various other types of electrical connector besides spade connectors.

I can't vouch for their accuracy, but here are many options to choose from.


----------



## whiterabbitg

Greetings.

The 'spade lug' is usually a fork type with a specific size of screw or lug to be attached to.   It could be for a #10 or #8 or larger lug.  The one that was referred to with the image, gengo, is usually called a 'quick disconnect' or' just 'disconnect' and sometimes 'faston' after the brand name.  

I'll see if I can find an image of the spade terminal to post it.

Thanks
Saludos
wr


----------



## whiterabbitg

The image that you used, k-in-sc, is the one I have always understood also, to be a spade terminal.   

Thanks
wr


----------



## k-in-sc

When you're hooking up stereos. Old skool


----------



## gengo

I assure you that the image I posted is of a spade connector.


----------



## whiterabbitg

The translation I found in one of the electronics catalogs is; 'spade tenedor furcato' or 'lug tenedor pala'.   

Hope this is a help.
Saludos
wr


----------



## whiterabbitg

gengo said:


> I assure you that the image I posted is of a spade connector.



I have to admit, I have also heard other people refer to them as such.  We should let the manufacturers struggle with that one.  

Thanks
wr


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm thinking the automotive ones and the audio ones are different. I have to say that the flat audio ones don't seem like they could take much vibration.


----------

